# how bout some good spear kill pics



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

heres a start...all legit spearkills. come on guys/gals lets see em'

cheers all


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing huge, but a couple from this past summer with my son.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Here a a few from the past year or two

My first spear kill ever (yes i now know you can't legally spear here, don't jump my case it iwas like 5 yrs ago)










A good dive










A good day










Big AJ


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FenderBender (4/10/2009)*
> 
> A good day


That was a good day. That's my stringer on top. That was still to this day, my best grouper dive. I still have not had a better day on Gags. That cooler was overflowing with nothing but grouper.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nothing too spectacular but getting better all the time. Can't wait to get wet again. Good weather is coming.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man howed I miss this post...








































































































































And of course, my all time favorite picture that caused so much controversy about 4 years ago, the very first picture I ever posted on the PFF...


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i was starting to wonder what was wrong w/ claydoh not showing up on this one. what do you think clay, this is a pretty lame turnout of pics. seems like there are lots of people talking about going spearfishing, but its just our tight group showing up.

:bump


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

not sure why these didn't make it but heres a few more


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Here area few...

A couple from 1 June 08



















One from 25 Aug 07...










Sep 08:










26 Oct 07:










2007 G&H tourney:


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Headed out at sunrise..










Rich's mixed bag...










more mixed....










Drew's big spiny..










Guns & Hoses weigh in last year...










Age and experience beats youth and vigor anyday...










don't remember where this one came from...










or this one...










line fishing in Laffitte...










more line fishing..giant school of reds...










typical red in Lafitte....










Rich's snapper that got me bent...










Group effort cobe...I shot first.. Rich and Kevin finished off..took all three of us to wrestle in boat...










Me and the Rich some years ago...










small aj..










Man I miss old Lloyd...good times.










terry bowden at the Bama..










and Auburn is still waiting...










fish and brass peg...










fish guns...










The early days...










What it's all about....


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Boy those are some cool pics Big Rich. Really makes a guy get the itch to get out. Someday the water will warm up and the viz will clear :banghead

Someone mentioned Little Rich is working a 9-5 now. Didn't get a chance to talk to him much last weekend. What's he up to now?


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Paul, you and Felixhave bragging rights to one of the most incredible things I've ever seen diving. In all my years of diving, I can't say I've ever been circled, while on the surface and within arms lenght, for 15 minutes, by a12 foot long Great Hammerhead running figure eights between my buddy and me, but you can, :bowdown and I can vouch for it. That was one of the coolest things I've ever seen, but then again, I was on the boat

Rich got a job at the hospitaltaking care of the ER computer system, so he's been having to deal with having a real job. I have hopes that he'll give up on working for a living andbecome a dive bum, so I can get my dive buddy back


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rich got promoted...I think he is a brain surgeon now...hee hee:letsdrink


----------

